# LizBell



## LizBell (Aug 23, 2011)

Need to find a new groomer who understands the cockerpoo look. I like to keep Jasper, 15 months, with a reasonably full coat, teddy bear look, but present groomer doesn't get it and persists in cutting him like a poodle or a pet lamb- Jasperina Ballerina ! - driving me mad. If anyone can recommend someone in the Bedale, Northallerton Ripon area or even wider out would be very grateful.


----------

